# Los Angeles CA to Las Vegas NV



## ParanoidAndroid (Jan 1, 2017)

So I went on I-15 on the section from LA to Las Vegas and I was honestly amazed at the amount of people on the freeway, even when it was smoothly running. You'd think Amtrak could wrestle UP down to an agreement in the coming years to get a train going between them once the Sunset Limited stuff is sorted out? I think if it was properly advertised, many people would ride it. Better spend 7 hours in a (hopefully air conditioned!    ) train rather than 4 hours driving, and more during peak times! Gamblers can sleep on the train back too!

35

LAX 100P (connect from 567, 768, 769)

LSV 800P

36

LSV 100A

LAX 800A (connect to 763, 768, 14)

Servicing at LAX.

Station location might be a problem? Plaza Hotel took over.

Get a bus from MGM Grand as well?


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Jan 1, 2017)

The LA-Vegas service is a good idea, and something to consider provided the Sunset Ltd mess is cleaned up (Daily service, Maricopa or downtown Phoenix, East of NOLA) and extra LD bilevels (Superliner 3s and/or repair salvageable wreck-damaged ones) enough to add to and supplement existing LD bilevels (and also solve the LD bilevel shortages). Marketing for the said proposed services to appeal to gamblers and others traveling to Vegas may be helpful. And btw, Las Vegas had been served in the past: Las Vegas Limited (1976) and Desert Wind (1979-1997).


----------



## neroden (Jan 1, 2017)

OK, so some basic principles.

The freight hosts quite rightly do not like running Amtrak (or any passenger trains) on heavily-used single-track lines.

This line is heavily used. So basically expect to need full double-tracking. I'm not sure whether this line is fully double-tracked yet.

Second, they don't like having Amtrak stop on the mainline. So you need a siding with a platform. The old platform is next to a *three track* section which has room for more tracks so that should be fine.

There's also room for a siding and platform near the Strip if that is considered preferable.

Then you have to start thinking about operations costs.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jan 1, 2017)

I will take a look at Google Earth for that.

I also assume that Superliners are not available, so it'll probably have to use Horizons or Amfleets.


----------

